# I know its July, but you have to get ready sometime!



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Pulled out my blade today and hooked it up to the honda. I also pulled just the blade part of a 48" blade that i got when we made a vee for a friend. I started grinding down the 48" and i think i'm going to make removable wing for it similar to the boss wings. That was it will be a scoop and i can take them off to do sidewalks. I'm going to make all new push tubes for it so i can interchange it with my 60" if need be. I'll post some pictures when i work on it more.

I even ordered a winch today for my rancher, had the mount off of my brothers old rancher so i figured i should just buy one. So this year i should have 3 complete blades available for 2 different 4-wheelers. 

And to think its only July and I want to plow but the grass is still growing so i shouldn't complain.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

no pics WTF


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

iceyman;562095 said:


> no pics WTF


I'll work on it tomorrow and get pictures for you.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks buddy:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We need Pics!

I'm going to start working on my stuff soon too


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

All I have to do to get ready is throw the orange light on the front. Change my diff fluids and the oil. put the plow on and i will be set.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I just bought a angle kit for my Moose Blade so now I can angle the blade from the seat,

Ebay link,
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MOOS...ryZ43971QQihZ016QQitemZ260200745631QQtcZphoto

I have some welding to due on my Mounting points on the push tubes they took a lot of abuse last year.

will probaly start gearing up on that Next Month.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

sublime68charge;562322 said:


> I just bought a angle kit for my Moose Blade so now I can angle the blade from the seat,
> 
> Ebay link,
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MOOS...ryZ43971QQihZ016QQitemZ260200745631QQtcZphoto
> ...


For 400 bucks i can get off and move it!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Elwer Lawn Care;562332 said:


> For 400 bucks i can get off and move it!


same here man $400 is a little too much lol.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea I have done that for the last 6 years and over time I have found out that then my gloves get wet and then it just makes the next 2 hours of plowing snow with wet and cold gloves miserable.
heck as it is now I'll make 3 pass's at something instead of getting off and moving the blade to the proper angle.

I also got a soft cab for the ATV this spring and so getting on/off alot for blade position changes will become more a pain in dealing with the Cab door. So I was thinking the being able to angle from the seat is the way to go. ATV cab from http://www.atvcabs.com/ I got mine new in box never used for around $200,

been saving up a little each month to pay for the Electric Angle.

somebody had a thread on here about the pain of getting in/out of the ATV to angle the blade with there soft cab so I am gonna forgo that dilemna.

will have some reports and stuff once the white stuff starts flying. 
sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea I know its Pricey but I wanted the ease of changing blade angle from the seat and havent' found a good way to due that yet.

Saved up money from my recerational monthly money pool which is money earned from odd jobs that I due.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Some pictures..

Winch came today, ordered Sunday off ebay but its new paid 277 shipped. Pictures aren't good because of the sun. I had more but they didn't save.

I'm trying to make my wings now, i think i'm just going to add about 6 inches on each side but just make them straight and easy to pull off to go down small sidwalks


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

A picture of how i'm going to attach the wings


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looking good so far,

Keeps the Pics and updates coming.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya man keep the pics comming. Because im gonna get an old plow and make a 60" blade with extensions for mine. But I only have to add 3 inches on each side.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Updated pictures.

Think I can make it look like a Boss?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Wings look very good and it will look great red.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

got her in primer tonight!

Cant get a Boss so I have to make this one look like it! If only I had some Boss stickers


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Got first coat of red on today.

BTW...the wings are not pushed together to let the paint dry, didn't want people thinking there will be a gap.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

The plow looks good, I just dont get how you guys use atvs to plow.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

looks sweet


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Enzo;563896 said:


> The plow looks good, I just dont get how you guys use atvs to plow.


small drives, easy to get in, can push snow to the sides easier. Its great for being a small company, but next year i'm going to be at the point to needing a truck to plow with, can't put a plow on the truck i have now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Finished painting, its all down, just got to put it together and keep my eye out for push tubes, would like to find a used set.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE JOB TRAV LOOKING GOOD*


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

nickplowing1972;564006 said:


> *NICE JOB TRAV LOOKING GOOD*


Thanks Nick!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

no problem bud anytime i miss ya man :crying:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

nickplowing1972;564009 said:


> no problem bud anytime i miss ya man :crying:


come back to tti..i'll accept you in :waving:


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Enzo;563896 said:


> The plow looks good, I just dont get how you guys use atvs to plow.


as was already said,

ATV's also can take a beating and keep on ticking. 
They are great for sidewalks.
Gives ya a reason to drive your ATV around town. 
way better than a snow blower for snow falls under 6"
if snow fall is more than 6" it just takes a little longer is all.
or you have to plow with the storm.

The Paint job and wings look great.
are you gonna make a mounting bracket on the Quad to hold the Wings when there not on the Plow?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

sublime68charge;564104 said:


> The Paint job and wings look great.
> are you gonna make a mounting bracket on the Quad to hold the Wings when there not on the Plow?


Thats a good idea, i want to make something to hold a shovel on the back so i might make it to hold the wings too, i need a back basket to hold salt bags for weight so it might be incorperated.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

couldn't get it all in this picture but i slapped the cutting edges on, need to finish bolting them down later but here is a look....Doesn't she look like a BOSS!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Elwer Lawn Care;564110 said:


> Thats a good idea, i want to make something to hold a shovel on the back so i might make it to hold the wings too, i need a back basket to hold salt bags for weight so it might be incorperated.


ya Just trying to help ya out.

its east to sit and type here and then watch you due the work.

looking Good

I need to get going on my Power Angle kit.

I got the parts just got to hook it up.

sublime out.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow that color looks great that would match my red atv nicely


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Larg...trksidZp3286Q2em20Q2el1116QQitemZ220189386906


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;564407 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Larg...trksidZp3286Q2em20Q2el1116QQitemZ220189386906


I need a 'mini' one! that would be way too big. Price is good though.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Elwer Lawn Care;562518 said:


> A picture of how i'm going to attach the wings


on mine I locked in the wings by overlaping and putting lock pins above and below the slide bar.
I prolly should have welded side tabs like yours...good luck with it bro, looks good.


----------



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

Do you have runners on your blade? I find that I can never get close enough with them on, and the new ones I have pop off because the do not bolt on, but are more like a pin with a lock.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Greenwalt;569508 said:


> Do you have runners on your blade? I find that I can never get close enough with them on, and the new ones I have pop off because the do not bolt on, but are more like a pin with a lock.


not on this blade, i don't think they do much good but on the blade i bought they do have them.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

the atv in the picture.. is that the one you are plowing with?

Because from the looks of it I don't see 4x4 in the front.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

RLTimbs;609794 said:


> the atv in the picture.. is that the one you are plowing with?
> 
> Because from the looks of it I don't see 4x4 in the front.


Yes, its only two wheel drive but that enables a tighter turning radius. Works better as long as there isn't more than 3 or so inches of light stuff. My bro has a 4x4 that has another blade too so i have backup, along with some buddies with trucks so that if we get a bunch of snow i'm covered.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

i noticed you have a honda rancher. have you used a 60 inch plow before on it. i have a 48 on my rancher and wanted to upgrade but didnt think it could push a 60. let me know when you do get to use it


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

pby98;610448 said:


> i noticed you have a honda rancher. have you used a 60 inch plow before on it. i have a 48 on my rancher and wanted to upgrade but didnt think it could push a 60. let me know when you do get to use it


Ya plowed all last year with a 60". I just put 2 or 3 salt bags on the back for traction since its 2 wheel drive.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

nice and yeah mine is just two wheel drive. thanks for the info


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice job on the wings.A friend of mine had a blade and blower for a garden tractor on which he geared up power angle (blade)and power chute turning(blower)Using power window motors hooked to a piece of thread rod (old 3pt hitch turn buckle)It worked very well for homemade and didn,t cost much.Just a thought that this might work for your set up.Randy


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you have a very nice shop, very neat and bright,
very nice fab work on the plow.

i needed a p/u box, for around the house and i couldnt find anything i wanted and i am cheap, so i built my own. it holds a pro36 chainsaw on the side of the box, tools in back in your case it could hold salt as ballast imo. im thinkin about building a body for mine, still thinkin anyway? and yes theres a plow on the front, scott


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;615027 said:


> you have a very nice shop, very neat and bright,
> very nice fab work on the plow.
> 
> i needed a p/u box, for around the house and i couldnt find anything i wanted and i am cheap, so i built my own. it holds a pro36 chainsaw on the side of the box, tools in back in your case it could hold salt as ballast imo. im thinkin about building a body for mine, still thinkin anyway? and yes theres a plow on the front, scott


Ya, you should see all the lights that we have in that building! We do some detailing of cars so all the lights are needed.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

mine is not that bright and now i know why i only have 6 lights in mine. i do need more though im gettin old lol


----------

